# Opinions needed - gettinf gas fire place serviced



## Grinder (Sep 10, 2009)

We have and ours for 3 years - figured it was time to have it looked at  - nothing really wrong - sort of a proactive thing. 

Closest place was $199 per hour and $50 for every 15 minutes after that.

WTF - is it really needed??????


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 10, 2009)

What brand / model fireplace do you have? Might be able to hook you up with a better price.


----------



## gasplumber (Sep 15, 2009)

Not sure about that area but might be a touch high.  Dont forget that most times you get what you pay for.  Service should be performed by licensed techs.


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I was hinting that it seems high to me also. But never got a response back on the brand....

Also not sure what their services would entail, and how far away they are (travel charges?).


----------



## texaschimneypro (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow seems very high to me. Not sure where you are but i'm in Houston, Tx and I charge a $50.00 inspection charge unless your out of the city in which case I would probably charge about $80.00 to $125.00  So to me seems very high. If the fireplace was not working and I was to service it I charge $125.00 plus parts. You should call around a little more.


----------



## gasplumber (Sep 30, 2009)

If the unit is a vent free it does require regular service.  The manufacturers recommend routine service for all types of gas fireplaces (see owners manual) but vented and direct vents aren't going to need it until they stop working.  With a vent free if it is not serviced it can begin putting out CO and soot.  We have our preseason customers on a 2 year cycle and they get special price 79-139 depending on what they have.  Hope that helps


----------



## Edkin (Oct 2, 2009)

Well if its a vent free it a cake work to service them, it only take a few min.  Take a shop vac and vacuum the logs and burner tube ans any dust that may work it way in the burner tube. Then with the pilot off take some of air duster can and blow out the pilot assy, it that easy. vented  take a little more work, but still could be done by your self there really no reason to pay to have someone to do it if there nothing wrong with it.


----------

